# Npp



## Original1000 (Oct 7, 2021)

I have used a little deca midway between a cycle but a got some npp to try with test enth instead of cup for a change some tren ace and some dbol any you guy got a good bit of experience with using npp like how fast it kicks in strength gains how much water weight do you get with it you no what am on about proper real experience of a full cycle and the doses you were using and what you got from it are welcome


----------

